
Wikileaks Vault 7 release 3: Marble Framework - DeusExMachina
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/?marble#Marble%20Framework
======
2a0c40
"Today, March 31st 2017, WikiLeaks releases Vault 7 'Marble' \-- 676 source
code files for the CIA's secret anti-forensic Marble Framework. Marble is used
to hamper forensic investigators and anti-virus companies from attributing
viruses, trojans and hacking attacks to the CIA. (...) The source code shows
that Marble has test examples not just in English but also in Chinese,
Russian, Korean, Arabic and Farsi. This would permit a forensic attribution
double game, for example by pretending that the spoken language of the malware
creator was not American English, but Chinese, but then showing attempts to
conceal the use of Chinese, drawing forensic investigators even more strongly
to the wrong conclusion(...)"

